# anyone else?



## thyroxinegirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi
In a conversation with my Doctor today, I raised the fact that my weight had gone up again, could it be blood pressure treatment still not suiting or the fact I have further thyroid nodules which require surgery......answer: well it could be a lot of things and you are 51, a woman and it has been hot weather!!
Given that I live in England and we have had 2 warm weeks recently but my problem has been going on some considerable time.......
Does anyone else get this type of reaction from their Doctors?


----------



## DebM (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh yes I've heard that and I'm hyperactive thyroid!!! I do get tired of it esp when I've not been eating any differently or exercising less! The age thing always gets me.


----------



## thyroxinegirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Deb
great to hear I am not alone..... the age thing seems to be aimed at females from puberty onwards.
I also have irritable bowel syndrome so all in all I often feel "bloated" but hard to isolate which cause at any time!


----------

